

Ubuntu May Become Rolling Release With 14.04 - glazemaster
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/01/ubuntu-may-become-rolling-release-with-14-04/

======
mixmastamyk
It would be great to actually get bug fix updates to packages rather than only
the security. I know that technically they are supposed to be shipping them,
but they rarely do.

Also, they would have to double-down on QA which is unlikely.

~~~
jcastro
We've been doubling down on QA since the last LTS, there's some info on that
here: <http://qa.ubuntu.com/>

~~~
mixmastamyk
Good to hear.

------
caiusdurling
I quite like the sound of this, but I only really install LTS, and then only
on servers, so as long as LTS stick around I'm not too bothered what they do
between each release ;-)

Also, BSD releases work that way don't they?

------
dnu
I hope that they keep the _Long Term Support_ versions, for which they used to
provide updates for up to 5 years.

~~~
glazemaster
In the video, they revealed that the plan is to move from LTS to LTS, with
each LTS rolling until the next. I think it sounds cool.

~~~
cowsaysoink
Kind of like debian stable and debian testing relationship.

------
mtgx
I think that's a good idea. Most of the interim releases are usually filled
with bugs and more unstable anyway.

